
Lightgallery: Electron and Node.js-based image viewer for Mac, Windows and Linux - sachinchoolur
http://sachinchoolur.github.io/lightgallery-desktop/
======
mananvaghasiya
This is good and all but anyone else see a problem with electron apps for
everything? all these apps built with electron really clogging my ram.

~~~
mrmondo
Javascript is the new Flash Player

~~~
onion2k
JavaScript is becoming what Java set out to do, but in a way that works for
users.

~~~
mrmondo
And not in a way for engineers that want to host applications, or people who
care about single threaded web-frame apps chewing up their laptops battery and
RAM.

------
oblio
A bit of feedback. Since is a user facing app, the front page needs to be
tidied up a bit.

"Modern image viewer" = decent. It is a sales pitch so at least you included
something regular users would want to read about.

Electron and NodeJS = bad. Only developers care about that. IMO keep that in
the "About" page or just on Github.

"View on Github" is a bit redundant, you already have a tab for that.

Make the Download button bigger and more prominent. I believe the standard
color for download buttons is green.

Core features: again, the first feature ("Electron") should go. The other 5
are valid for users. BTW, IMO pull a summary of those features as part of the
slogan aka sales pitch used above.

Settings: make that a separate page. It's super scary for regular users.

Also: list the file formats supported somewhere on the home page, preferably
in a section which is easily visible. If the file format list isn't yet as big
as you want, you could list some of the formats you plan to support soon (but
mark the "work in progress" ones clearly.

Cool project!

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thank you for the valuable feedbacks. I agree with almost all of the above
points. I will update the home page ASAP

------
jfindley
Perhaps I missed it, but I didn't see anything indicating what image formats
it supports.

I assume it supports JPEG and PNG, but does it support all the various
versions of TIFF (there are a _lot_ of these)? Does it support raw images
(Canon/Nikon/PhaseOne/etc)? Does it support PSD? How about GIFs and video
formats?

Unless I'm wrong, and I missed it, this might have been useful information to
include in the "Core Features" section.

~~~
sachinchoolur
Lightgallery supports jpg, png, gif and webp image formats. Information about
image formats is available on github readme section

~~~
errantspark
wait, what? so you have to go to the github page to find out what sort of
images the tool your downloading can display?

~~~
sachinchoolur
Sorry for the inconvenience. I will add it on the home page too.. :)

------
beardicus
It's a shame that HN is almost completely incapable of having productive
discussions regarding Electron-based apps (especially Atom). Yes they're
bigger downloads than "necessary", and yes they use more ram than a native app
probably would for the same task. We get it.

------
legendofneo
Feedbacks on OSX: \- "Pinch with 2 fingers" on trackpad should zoom, not move
to other pictures \- I would like to be able to move very quickly from picture
to picture with the right/left arrow (as fast as the Picasa photo viewer on
Windows), but I cannot switch to the next photo until the animation is over,
therefore I cannot see more than 1 or 2 photo per second (too slow when I want
to browse hundreds of photos to find the one I'm looking for).

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thanks for your feedback. If you want to find any particular images you can
easily find it from thumbnails strip of from pagers. If you want to move
between images quickly you can decrease the speed of animation from menu >
view > speed > numbers.

------
theinternetman
>modern

With the fad of bundling up web browsers and web code into an app this phrase
is starting to have negative connotations for me.

~~~
yAnonymous
You can't have it both ways right now, as there's no desktop application
framework that offers modern UI features.

------
anotheryou
a few suggestions:

\- crop the image or fix just the height in the thumbnail section so they
don't get distorted. Electron means it's with CSS, right? the background image
can crop via CSS.

\- don't make the user wait for the animation until he can interact again. I
want to tap the arrow keys twice fast to quickly skip ahead.

\- hide bars delay and animation speed should be set much faster by default.

\- hide bars should include the thubmnails button

\- fullscreen deserves a button.

\- menu bar should dissappier in fullscreen (I'm on windows)

\- auto-add all images of that folder if just one image is opened (this is
default in windows and I see mac people stumble to show a few pictures in big
all the time)

\- hide the thumbnail list by default so the auto-add does not add clutter

\- the black bar on top is mostly empty in the middle and just occludes the
picture, maybe just a small rectangle for the controls was better.

\- I think a more discrete border with the thumbnails would look better (50%
grey, 1px, 2px rounded edge. white or turquoise for current image)

\- most of the settings should be hidden in an advanced section

\- on windows it does not seem to register the file associations

\- on windows I'd like to be able to choose the installation path

\- nitpicking: the logo/icon does not work well in 16x16px

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thanks. I will try to include some of the features in the next version.

------
S4M
I installed it, but the functionality to open a picture from the menu (file ->
open and then select the picture through a dialog box) doesn't work (and it
doesn't show anything on the command line). It works fine when I drag the file
to the app window though. For what is worth I use Debian 8 with Node.js 2.14.2

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thank you for the feedback. I will check it and get back to you.

------
alokvats
Its really awesome app.I am using ubuntu and no image viewer was available for
ubuntu with this much features.

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thanks. I am glad that you like lightgallery.

------
yAnonymous
That's a serious step up from Lightbox etc. and certainly better than at least
the Windows picture viewer. Nice work.

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thanks for the nice feedback,i really appreciate it :)

------
errantspark
supports 31 image transitions and 4 file formats

------
alisnic
Sorry to be that guy, but the fact that it is built in Electron is not a "core
feature". It does not benefit the end user in any way

~~~
romanovcode
It scales

~~~
toyg
Scale what? Humans can still only look at a couple of images at a time... (or
was that a joke?)

~~~
oblio
It was a joke :)

------
mariusmg
A bloated 35 Mb installer app just to view images ? Why thank you, but my 4 mb
xnviewer which starts instantly is better.

~~~
yAnonymous
There are users who like their applications to have a nice UI.

